
Utah’s ‘free-range parenting’ law said to be first in the nation - walterbell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/03/28/utahs-free-range-parenting-law-said-to-be-first-in-the-nation/
======
anothergoogler
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16643212)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16639605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16639605)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16726117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16726117)

------
chiefalchemist
Why is there an additional law? Why can't the additional (neglect) law be
updated so it's current?

Multiple overlapping laws? What could go wrong? Haven't we learned our lesson
yet?

~~~
Someone1234
Because it isn't just old laws, these are also new guidelines for how CPS
handles cases of accused "neglect." This sets the bar, and sets it universally
so there's no gaps.

There's no reason they cannot still go back and update bad existing law. But
that takes time, and this helps people while that occurs.

~~~
Nomentatus
True. Agencies adore creating new law out of thin air (and referring to it as
mandated by the existing law, not independent guidelines they just thought
up.) This is more of a public shot over the bow of agencies than it is a law -
"sufficient age" doesn't actually specify anything.

------
megamindbrian2
A.k.a growing up in Europe.

